# epsom salt baths



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi again,Has anyone tried this for pain management? I have been doing this every other night for almost a month now and find that my pain is initially less once I get out of the bath, but then comes back worse than before---any thoughts on this? Am I doing something wrong here? I use 2 cups of Epsom salts in as hot a bath as I can take and sit in it for 30 minutes with a good book. Thanks for any and all replies here!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Maybe your tub isn't very comfy? Too hard maybe? Maybe sitting still for that long makes your body stiffen up? Dunno - But I don't think Epsom Salts could in and of themselves make your pain worse. Although, a little tip a Massage Therapist friend of mine gave me is to put Baking Soda in the water too! I believe she said either 1/2 cup or 1 cup. (Gosh, I already forgot!! LOL) I've found that soaking is relaxing, but doesn't really help with my pain levels. I'm stumped on your question!


----------



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

A massage therapist recommends adding a cup of apple cider vinegar to the epsom salts - suppose to get the toxins out. Also try sea salt in the bath instead and see if that helps out.


----------



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

wanted to add - maybe the water is too HOT! It might bring on a flare -


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I have found that if the water is too hot, the pain in my feet gets worse, and the swelling also. What do you do for dry skin? Doesn't the epsom salts and soda dry it out? I did a vinegar soak for my feet. It helped and I was able to walk without too much pain for most of the day. (Of course, here I am at 4 am an not been asleep any except a short nap in the recliner earlier)


----------

